# My 1st DIY Antler Mount!



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 16, 2010)

My buddy taught me how to do this. I think I did ok....shot the buck on Friday Morning and completed it on Saturday evening.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 16, 2010)

nice work . It looks good to me . Scott


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 17, 2010)

Your DIY mount looks fine to me!!!! I have several very similar to that on my own walls. I can't afford the cost of a mount or the wall space either!!! WTG!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 17, 2010)

I like it, good job!


----------



## j.reagan (Nov 17, 2010)

looks good bud!!!


----------



## DROP POINT (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks good.

Davin


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice!
Dan


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 18, 2010)

Pretty cool!  Good job!


----------



## EON (Nov 21, 2010)

Gives me ideas for some of the racks I have laying around.  Thanks for the post.


----------

